# Hydroponic corn in fish tank?



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

:idea:
Could I grow corn in my fish tank, by running the roots into the tank, but kepping the rest out of the water? would this clean the water? would the corn grow well?
:idea:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know about corn in a fresh water, but I know that you can grow mangroves in salt water that way. I'm going to follow this thread though, because I foresee something interesting. ;-)


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

u and me both!! im just waiting till one of the senior members post their thoughts!!! (smiling)


----------



## fishD (Nov 17, 2010)

Not quite sure. There is a type of hydroponics called aquaponics. The tank holding the fish usually would act like a reservoir for the hydroponics system I believe, circulating from the fish tank to crops back to fish tank. The fish waste and what not produces fertilization. You could probably make something work out especially if you know something about hydroponics already. I just don't know if its going to be simple like growing a mangrove in SW.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The only problem that I foresee is the corn's roots rotting away, as they are not meant to be submerged in water...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a lot of vegetables are grown with their roots in water...corn can be done but you would need a fairly large set up..
corn is a pretty heavy feeder...you would need a fair number of fish in a pond or large vat....the corn would need a system to support the stalks as it grows...you would also have to hand pollinate the ears...the low level of production is not worth the high cost...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Corn is awfully tall. You'd need a really bright light on the ceiling or a glass ceiling. There are systems for raising fish and plants together. Fish provide a lot of nitrate for plant food. Someday I'd love to try it in a green house. But I would try a shorter plant that is habitually grown in soggy soil, maybe rice or irises. 

For corn, I'd plant it outside with a soaker hose at its roots that could be attached to my water change hose. So the plants would be fed and watered with every water change.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Corn is awfully tall. You'd need a really bright light on the ceiling or a glass ceiling. There are systems for raising fish and plants together. Fish provide a lot of nitrate for plant food. Someday I'd love to try it in a green house. But I would try a shorter plant that is habitually grown in soggy soil, maybe rice or irises.
> 
> For corn, I'd plant it outside with a soaker hose at its roots that could be attached to my water change hose. So the plants would be fed and watered with every water change.


I could never get my corn to grow taller than 3 ft  , but I never tried it in an aquarium.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well I wouldn't try growing corn, because of all the said problems, but I do use my waste water after a water change to water all my plants, no wasteong water that way, and my plants love it, well I do add miracle grow to the water before I water them.


----------

